# WTB: Shelby pork chop chain guard in original chrome or stainless



## kreika (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello. I’m looking for a prewar Shelby chain guard in chrome. Going on an original bike. Looking to upgrade to one that still has chrome.  Thanks and take care.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 12, 2019)

Check ebay- may be same one I seen today


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2019)

mongeese said:


> Check ebay- may be same one I seen today




Couldn’t find it on eBay. Nuts.


----------



## mongeese (Feb 12, 2019)

Check sold maybe


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 13, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pre-ww2-shelby-supreme-wishbone-frame-project-parts.147167/unread


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Feb 13, 2019)

Sorry, missed the still have chrome part.....


----------



## kreika (Feb 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## kreika (Feb 23, 2019)

Chrome guard?


----------



## kreika (Mar 14, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## kreika (Mar 21, 2019)

In search of...... With Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 14, 2021)

Did you find one yet??????? LOL


----------



## kreika (Aug 14, 2021)

PlasticNerd said:


> Did you find one yet??????? LOL



Looking for a nice original one. I have a rechromed one as a place holder till then. Whatcha got man? Lol


----------



## kreika (Aug 27, 2021)

Original nice chrome pork chop please


----------

